# FINAL 622 Rebate answer here



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

Dear Mr. -------,

Thank you for your email. I am sorry for the late reply. I do apologize for the inconvenience. The rebate offer would only be possible of you have the DISH HD-DVR 942 or 921 system. This is for the reason that we will be exchanging the same type of equipment that has the HD-DVR function and just upgrading it to an MPEG-4 version. I am sorry to inform you that the DISH HD 811 is not included with the rebate offer.

Your business is greatly appreciated and we thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have any questions or concerns, please refer to http://www.dishnetwork.com, call us at our Customer Service Line at 1-800-333-3474 or reply to this email.

Sincerely,

Rica D.

DISH Network eCare

** Please include all previous correspondence when replying. **


----------



## speaky (Feb 20, 2006)

I am assuming that the 6000U is not part of the rebate offer?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Is the 6000U a DVR? (no)

As noted previously (since January) the rebate is ONLY for the 921 and 942.
As noted previously (since February) the rebate REQUIRES the return of the 921/942.

The $200 rebate does NOT apply unless you
1) wait until April 1st to order
2) lease a ViP-622 receiver
3) return a 921/942


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

When I call back to order my 622 I am going to read this email word for word. Will not do anything but I'll get a good kick out of seeing how they respond when they tell me anyone can get the rebate if you wait till April1. LOL

-JB


----------



## nitz369 (Dec 15, 2005)

Just for kicks, I tried the same thing. I wanted to see if there would be anyway to convince them to give the rebate for an 811.

Dear Jeremy,



Thank you for your email. The rebate offer is only available to existing customers with a 921 or 942 HD DVR unit. The rebate will require the return of the 921 or 942. Unfortunately after reviewing your account I do not see that you have the qualifying equipment and the 811 will not be eligible for the rebate. I apologize for any confusion this may have caused you. 



If you are looking to upgrade to the HDDVR622 you would be able to place your order at any time by calling our Customer Service Centers at 1-800-333-3474. The upgrade will require an 18 month commitment and has an upgrade fee of $299.99. 



Thank you,

Natalie Winters

Executive Office of Dish Network


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

I've got a 6000U, and I've had three CSR's tell me to wait until after April 1st to upgrade to a 622. No matter how much I try to reason with them, they state that they are VERY WELL INFORMED, and that's the way it is... Obviously I'm not about to set up anything with someone SO ILL INFORMED.

I finally went the tech support route on their phone menu system, remembering that they can also provide equipment and program changes, as well as offer tech support. I was lucky enough to get a VERY WELL INFORMED (no joke this time) lady who was also quite tech savvy. Everything she told me jived with what I've learned from the good folks here.

However, now I can't get an install date before I have to go out of the country for a couple of months. Hopefully by the time I get back they'll have their collective **** together so I can get set up with a minimum of abuse.


----------



## bk1987 (Feb 4, 2006)

so i just leased a 942 a few months ago for $250 which i was told would be able to recieve any new hd programing (i was very specific about this point and had asked many times and was told YES many times) so now if i want a new reciever (622) i have to pay another $99. now im into it for $350 and if i want to keep the 942 i have to pay $299 now im up to $550 im not going to make this a bash dish post but if this is how they treat new customers i can just imagine how they will be IF i were to be with them for some time, im glad my cable co. is paying to buy me out of my contract which im cancelling as soon as cable comes next week, i think dish should treat there customers alot better than they do, as fios becomes more avalable and as cable co. improve imo dish will become irrelivent


----------



## ken310 (Feb 25, 2006)

Well if you were a long time e* customer like myself you'd have several upgrades that you would have had the honor of buying over the years now stacked somewhere in your attic, closet, or garage. 
That 942 cost me $650 on 11/25/05 (3 mths ago) and if I wait and turn it in for a 622 after April 1st I'll only have $750 invested in a leased receiver and I'm starting to believe there's an 18mth contract in there also? I've had extra fun with my expense since my 942 has never worked right from day one. 
I'm on my fourth dish a super dish that wasn't cheap not that long ago which will have to be changed again for the 622. That will put me ahead by one compared to how many C-band (big dish 7 to 14') dishes I had in about the same time span.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

bk1987 said:


> so i just leased a 942 a few months ago for $250 which i was told would be able to recieve any new hd programing (i was very specific about this point and had asked many times and was told YES many times) so now if i want a new reciever (622) i have to pay another $99. now im into it for $350 and if i want to keep the 942 i have to pay $299 now im up to $550 im not going to make this a bash dish post but if this is how they treat new customers i can just imagine how they will be IF i were to be with them for some time, im glad my cable co. is paying to buy me out of my contract which im cancelling as soon as cable comes next week, i think dish should treat there customers alot better than they do, as fios becomes more avalable and as cable co. improve imo dish will become irrelivent


At the time you asked repeatedly the question whether you would be able to get new HD programming, there was no 622, sure it was in engineering, but it was not a released product, and Dish, like slews of other companies are not going to sabatoge sales and tell people that something new might be coming when its not released yet.

If you were reading here, you would have known since late 2004 that mpeg4 was coming and based on that, you could have perhaps made a decision to wait.. And while I realize that many people do not research in detail their buying decisions, a little looking around a few months ago would have lead you to these discussions sites I am pretty sure.

I am not sure that the cable co is really going to buy out your contract, I know that some are making some interesting deals to get you to switch back, however with exceptions many were not happy with reverting to cable.. good luck...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I also remember people posting here in the forums late last year about how they were reading about MPEG and wondered if maybe they would get a "free" upgrade if they went ahead and bought a 942... or how some rumors about the 942 being "upgradable" were going around...

and I remember some folks posting how they were going to call Dish and ask them if they could get a 942 and be "set for all future HD" or if it would be "upgradable to MPEG4" and then if they got a CSR that said yes, then they were going to buy one and then be mad if that didn't turn out to be true.

Not throwing stones... but I wonder how many of the last-few-months-942-adopters were in that category of people asking Dish loaded questions, knowing CSRs were uninformed... and are now mad that what we've been talking about for the last 6+ months has turned out to be true after all.

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes. It has been reported on ALL the forums since before the 942 was in wide release that it absolutely is NOT upgradable to MPEG4 (except by replacing the entire receiver). Some have chosen to ignore those reports and expect a magic software pill to fix the problem.

Folks, PLEASE don't allow "wishful thinking" to influence the truth. The deal we have on the table for replacing the 942 ($299 to lease with a $200 rebate IF you wait until April 1st to upgrade and return your 942) is the deal. There is no sign (other than the same "wishful thinking" that has proven so wrong on the "942+" and other rumors) that the deal will be any better. There is always the possiblity that six months to a year from now another deal will be put forward but it is FOLLY to expect it and plan to take a deal that simply does not exist.


----------



## gboot (Oct 11, 2004)

James Long said:


> Is the 6000U a DVR? (no)
> 
> As noted previously (since January) the rebate is ONLY for the 921 and 942.
> As noted previously (since February) the rebate REQUIRES the return of the 921/942.
> ...


 Jim - Should there be 4) subscribe to metals package 
added to the list ? , or can you get the rebate by keeping the current HD Pack only subscription and pay the $6 access fee.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bk1987 said:


> so i just leased a 942 a few months ago for $250 which i was told would be able to recieve any new hd programing (i was very specific about this point and had asked many times and was told YES many times) so now if i want a new reciever (622) i have to pay another $99. now im into it for $350 and if i want to keep the 942 i have to pay $299 now im up to $550


And if you had bought two "state-of-the-art" receivers, you would be out $1,400 or more. What is your point?

Your point about being lied to regarding future compatibility is not to be dismissed though. Unfortunately, it would be difficult to prove that that is what you were told unless they made notes on your account. It wouldn't hurt to try that angle. The worst that could happen is you wouldn't get anywhere. Ideally, they would swap you out.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

As has been discussed many times in the last 6 months or so... I FULLY expect Dish to extend some better offers for MPEG4 upgrades a year from now. *MAYBE* even after 6 months... but definately 1+ years from now they will be motivated to offer better deals, and they will have taken some of the initial R&D cost-bite out by then as well.

As in all things technology... buy in the beginning to get state-of-the-art for HIGH costs... or wait and either buy the same tech at a "deal" or pay the HIGH price for the next new thing. All depends on my mood at the time which way I go, for savings or the latest and greatest.


----------



## bk1987 (Feb 4, 2006)

just to clear somethings up, i had asked the csr and the contracter about the 942 they all said it was compatiable, i find it hard to believe dish didnt know 2 months before the 622 came out that the 942 wouldnt be compatiable, i understand they would want to sign me up but i think an honorable co. would tell its customers, i guess dish isnt, also i didnt know about these forums utill after i had signed up, i wish i did i would have known better, next time i will do more research, ya know what they say buyer beware i will make sure others are


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The whole $200 rebate deal was a smart way to get us to line up in a more orderly fashion to get them. Us early adopters who wouldn't flinch at the price snapped them up first. 921/942 users will be next. Once they get caught up to demand they will sweeten the pot. They want the bandwidth back and will get the cost to zero eventually, it's just a matter of how long you want to wait for that sweetheart deal to show up.....


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

BobMurdoch said:


> Once they get caught up to demand they will sweeten the pot. They want the bandwidth back and will get the cost to zero eventually, it's just a matter of how long you want to wait for that sweetheart deal to show up.....


Not too long ago I would have agreed with this, but the more I think about it, I don't think they will sweeten the deal. The bandwidth for 15 or so MPEG2 HD channels is pretty small in comparison to all of the locals that they are putting up. I think they could keep uplinking them as is for a long time - probably longer than the life of the current receivers. I think by the time they get them to *zero* there will only be a handful of MPEG2 receivers out there. The rest will have either gone to the scrap heap, or been upgraded to the VIP644 (or whatever the next generation receiver will be called).


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Also keep in mind, game plans change everyday. So what might be on the table one month, may not be the next. That is why speculation is really detrimental to customers. I myself reported once that the 942 would be MPEG 4 capable, I said that with what I felt would happen. I was wrong, not Dish. I never had any information stated to me by anyone there that it would be. Then the 942+, but we wont go their and it wasnt these guys, but it goes to show you how quickly things change, in all fairness to all sites.But at the time there were alot of discussions going on that lead me to think that. I knew if it wasn't, they would help those out that had purchased one. So James is right above about what was speculated and what was reported.

Hint: Watch customer retention become a positive thought instead of a passing thought with both providers over the next 2 years. If Dish can take care of you, they will. Bottom line.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

gboot said:


> Jim - Should there be 4) subscribe to metals package
> added to the list ? , or can you get the rebate by keeping the current HD Pack only subscription and pay the $6 access fee.


I'd consider "subscribe to a metals package" as a requirement of the lease and not the rebate. E* does not appear to be giving out ViP-622s to people without the new packages.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

When you go to a used car lot, nobody just believes whatever the salesman says do they? I mean, if you buy a used car without getting it checked out by someone you trust, you are taking risks even IF you could sue the salesman and dealership later for fraud right?

If the salesman says "yes, it is all covered under warranty"... do you believe that? Or try to get it in writing before you sign the papers, pay the bill, and leave the lot?

Let's go a step farther down the rung...

How many folks actually go into Best Buy and expect the sales guy (or gal) to know anything about the computers, stereo equipment, etc? Do you really expect the person there knows everything about what they are selling or even everything about Best Buy's policies?

Now... I'm not defending CSR "promises"... Companies should stand behind their product and what their representatives promise to customers... but don't we, as customers, know better than to just believe whomever we can get on the phone who says something we like to hear?


----------



## bk1987 (Feb 4, 2006)

your right but when a used car sales man or any other business gets a bad rep. that co. eventualy goes under im not saying dish will, at least not for some time, i dont mean to get off the subject but it really bothers me when a company's ethics and bad business decisions hurt the customer. just from a business sence if they let people lease a 622 for a reasonable price and let them keep the 942 they can charge another monthly fee. and what sence does it make to take back the 942 they cant use it for another customer,its just going to sit somewhere, why not let it make an extra lease fee. imo let the customer get the rebate on the 622 they can make up the difference over time in my case i pay over $100+ a month, and if they had made things right i would have been with them for many years to come thats alot of 100s they still could have made a profit


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know... our US government makes a lot of bad decisions, and we pay them lots of money (taxes)... and we keep voting the same "geniuses" back in office.

So if it works for the government, it should work for big business!

Our government is a monopoly! We should have our government break itself up!


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Anyone who owns a 942 and wants to upgrade should offer the unit to a DBStalk member for $250. That way they don't have to wait on the rebate amount. I'm sure there's a bunch of us 921 users that simply want a better OTA HD tuner.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Club members can make such offers in our Buy, Sell and Trade forum.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

HDMe said:


> I don't know... our US government makes a lot of bad decisions, and we pay them lots of money (taxes)... and we keep voting the same "geniuses" back in office. So if it works for the government, it should work for big business! Our government is a monopoly! We should have our government break itself up!


While this is sort of off topic.... If the elected officials had term limits, there wouldn't be a need to try and vote the geniuses out, they would have to leave, we would just have to be smart enough to hopefully vote for the smarter replacement..


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

normang said:


> While this is sort of off topic.... If the elected officials had term limits, there wouldn't be a need to try and vote the geniuses out, they would have to leave, we would just have to be smart enough to hopefully vote for the smarter replacement..


Not to stay off-topic... but if we aren't smart enough to vote in smarter replacements... then I don't think the term limits help. Frankly, I've always felt limits backfired when someone good is in office because then we are faced with the insane situation where a candidate that is liked and does his job isn't allowed by law to keep it.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

bk1987 said:


> your right but when a used car sales man or any other business gets a bad rep. that co. eventualy goes under im not saying dish will, at least not for some time, i dont mean to get off the subject but it really bothers me when a company's ethics and bad business decisions hurt the customer. just from a business sence if they let people lease a 622 for a reasonable price and let them keep the 942 they can charge another monthly fee. and what sence does it make to take back the 942 they cant use it for another customer,its just going to sit somewhere, why not let it make an extra lease fee. imo let the customer get the rebate on the 622 they can make up the difference over time in my case i pay over $100+ a month, and if they had made things right i would have been with them for many years to come thats alot of 100s they still could have made a profit


bk, as I see it, you are upset over $50. And you are assuming the lowest paid, least important people (in the decision making and R&D areas) in the company are suppose to "know" every detail of a product in testing and not announced. Anything they would say would likely be inaccurate and subject to change until such time as it was announced. And people here did make posts stating being told to hold off, starting around mid to late Dec if memory serves. But in full view, you are only being asked for pay $349 for the 622.

Is $50 really that big a deal? If you'd been told about the 622 and waited, you'd have paid $299 and maybe you'd have it now. As it turned out, you will have to pay $349, but you'll have had the 942 a few months and gotten functional use out of it. You'll only be paying $50 extra, it's not like they are screwing you or anything. Heck, you don't even have to upgrade right away, you could try to wait Dish out if you wanted to, and try to get a better deal, if you are so inclined to believe one will come before you want to upgrade and can't keep waiting.


----------



## BIGBALDITO (Feb 24, 2006)

Hate to ruin it for you guys but I have a 811 and a 311 that I ended up with. (I own them according to DN CSR). Over my 3 month ordeal with DN I have talked to about 40 people, and as someone else said presistance work. I ordered my 622 on feb. 1. they scheduled me for an install like 3 days later but of course it didnt happen to make a long story short. They have jacked around so much that they are going to give me the rebate if I return there 811 and 311.


----------



## bk1987 (Feb 4, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> bk, as I see it, you are upset over $50. And you are assuming the lowest paid, least important people (in the decision making and R&D areas) in the company are suppose to "know" every detail of a product in testing and not announced. Anything they would say would likely be inaccurate and subject to change until such time as it was announced. And people here did make posts stating being told to hold off, starting around mid to late Dec if memory serves. But in full view, you are only being asked for pay $349 for the 622.
> 
> Is $50 really that big a deal? If you'd been told about the 622 and waited, you'd have paid $299 and maybe you'd have it now. As it turned out, you will have to pay $349, but you'll have had the 942 a few months and gotten functional use out of it. You'll only be paying $50 extra, it's not like they are screwing you or anything. Heck, you don't even have to upgrade right away, you could try to wait Dish out if you wanted to, and try to get a better deal, if you are so inclined to believe one will come before you want to upgrade and can't keep waiting.


 its not $50 a paid $250 for the 942 and now they want me to return it and charge me another $299 for the 622 so now im up to $550 in 3 months and i only have one box


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Wait until April 1st and they will give you $200 for that 942.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

I helped a neighbor order this 622 without knowing that she could wait until 4/01 and save $200. She received her 622, hasn't opened it and is scheduled for a 3/26 install. She has three options:

1. Install 3/26 and pay $299 which is already billed to her credit card.
2. Have the charge reversed by Visa and send back the 622 and pay shipping and then call after 4/01 and ask for the $99 deal.
3. Call now and talk them into the deal if she waits until 4/01 for the install. She has been a customer for seven years and has two locations she pays for, about $180/month I think.

Will #2 or #3 work?

Jack


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

hard to say, but worth giving it a shot


----------



## Patriot12 (Feb 2, 2006)

Is there any rebate for an 811 if you upgrade to a vip622 after April 1?
Does the home distribution output of SD channels display in the 4:3 aspect ratio?


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> Club members can make such offers in our Buy, Sell and Trade forum.


But would Dish authorize a 942 now even if the customer already had a 921 or an 811? If not, then all 921/942s are now expensive paperweights!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Patriot12 said:


> Is there any rebate for an 811 if you upgrade to a vip622 after April 1?


Did you not read any of the thread that you posted to?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

audiomaster said:


> But would Dish authorize a 942 now even if the customer already had a 921 or an 811? If not, then all 921/942s are now expensive paperweights!


I ask this each time I've called lately, and the consensus seems to be the CSRs and techs think they can still be activated. Not sure how many have done so, but they don't seem to act like they've been told they can not.

But we also know, that according to the CSR's, anyone can have the $200 rebate after 4/1, and we all know the correct answer to that joke 

I like many others do not see any logic in Dish allowing these older boxes to be turned up by new customers. Existing customer that already have the old HD pack, sure, but for new customers it seems senseless. From a business perspective, and a customer service nightmare perspective down the road, I hope they don't. While a few people buying on ebay might get mad, over time I think the people paying full boat for HD and getting no more than half of it would start getting fed up and making a bigger stink in the long run.

plus, we don't know how soon Dish wants to convert the mpeg2 stuff to mpeg4. I hope they don't plan to wait until only 10% of users still have mpeg2 boxes or something, and they are being more focused than that


----------



## Michael252 (Nov 4, 2005)

Let's say I want to upgrade to a 622 (forget the rebate stuff) and I want to keep my 942 as a second OTA recorder. Do I have to subscribe to anything to keep it active for OTA, or can I use it strictly as a standalone box?


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

Rogue,

I agree with what you said up until this quote:



Rogueone said:


> plus, we don't know how soon Dish wants to convert the mpeg2 stuff to mpeg4. I hope they don't plan to wait until only 10% of users still have mpeg2 boxes or something, and they are being more focused than that


What difference does it make how long the mpeg2 stuff is up there as long as the new receivers can "see" both? I've written several times that I think it's going to be a very long time (5+ yrs) until they switch completely to mpeg4. I can't see that they would gain very much bandwidth switching them over, and all it will do is tick off the people that are happy with their 921/942. I agree that they shouldn't continue to activate "new" 921/942s, but why not wait until there are only a few of us left to completely switch off the mpeg2 stream?


----------

